# Yikes! Christmas and New Years Desserts.



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I can feel the sugar plums nipping at my heals. Any thoughts?

exotic or traditional?

I still have pumpkin leftovers!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

How 'bout a brandied cherry mini torte with pumpkin caramel sauce. ..


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ratafia????never heard of. What are they or compairable to?


----------



## 724 (Sep 27, 2000)

At Thanksgiving, my family has a completely traditional New England dinner with assorted pies. At Christmas, we have an open house with a buffet consisting of whatever anyone wants on it. I am obligated to produce any dessert requested (in advance) by any family member. So far, I've been asked for Pumpkin Chiffon Pie, Orange Rice Pudding, and Bailey's Irish Cream/White Chocolate Cheesecake, with more requests to come. My personal favorite is Frangelico/dark chocolate mousse. (No traditional fruit pies in this bunch!)
I also do all the appetizers and breads/rolls.
I love cooking for Christmas!


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

my suggestion re the trifle, perhaps a traditional biscuit jaconde instead of the ratafia biscuit

[This message has been edited by Nick.Shu (edited 12-02-2000).]


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

Try a tart of sliced poached bosc pears on a layer of pastry cream.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I don't know why but this year I've decided to make lots of miniature desserts instead of a big one. I know it will be a lot more work to do it that way but I've never made lots of petits fours before so it will be good practice.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Biscuit Joconde:
A delicat cake often used as a base for mousse and bavarois dessert. 

It is made with tant pour tant re a mixture of equal part of almond and confectionners sugar. Let me know if you would like the recipe.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Marye

Here you are. Please be indulgent I had to translate it myself. If you don't understand just let me know and I'll try to explain better.

Biscuit Joconde

375g tant pour tant (50% confectionners sugar, 50% almond powder), sifted
50g flour
5 eggs
5 egg whites
25g sugar
40g butter, melted and cooled


Preheat the oven to 250°C (between 475° and 500°F). Grease with butter a 40cm x 60 cm sheet pan. Line with parchment paper. Grease with butter and floured. Set aside. 


Put the eggs and the tant pour tant in the bowl of the mixer. Beat during 10 minutes a high speed or until a ribbon is formed. Transfer to another bowl and reserved.


Beat the whites until stiff. Add the sugar and beat for a minute until dry. Reserved.

Mix the melted butter with the tant pour tant mixture. Then add the flour and mix until just combined. Add 1/3 of the egg whites and gently incorporate. Add the rest of the whites, very delicately.

Using a offset spatula spread the dough in the prepared pan. The biscuit should have a thickness of 3 to 4 mm. Put in the preheated oven for 2 to 3 minutes or until set. You check the biscuit by touching it with the your fingertip. It shouldn't be sticky, but just firm and moist but not dry.

Remove from the oven and slide the biscuit onto a baking rack. Remove the paper only if it is to be use immediately. The biscuit can be frozen with the paper. You can roll it so it will take less room in the freezer.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

my suggestion would be a dessert consisting of: plum glaze with a sugar plum reduction, plum and kirsch bavarois on a biscuit joconde.

Probably a job for decorline/pavoni

Even a sugar plum/kirsch charlotte russe sounds cool. Perhaps even a blackforest gateaux/torte


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Marye,


Let me k now how it turns out. I've never made it myself. Will be curious to hear about it.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

macadamia nut japonaise base individual cake with deep chocolate mousse topped with chocolate disk with macadamia nut brittle crunchies. sauce the plate with coconut chocolate syrup.

for lighter fare, house made egg nogg pudding served in a honey tuile cup. maybe some torrone garni.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome to chef talk emary


What a coincidence I am doing the miniature dessert thing this year. Haven't decided on everything yet but my present list include: chocolate tart with a clementine compote, pistachio tart, rum balls, pear amandine. That's all for now, maybe I have more ideas then energy. My list might get shrunk down depending on the energy and available time. 

How do you like Sweet Miniature? I recently receive it and in all honesty I am somewhat disappointed. The measurement are sometimes given in grams and ounces other time in cups. All this in the same recipe… At times I also find the instructions confusing. I only tried one recipe so far, the dutch chocolate minicakes. They were enjoyable but next time I plan on using pecans instead of hazelnuts.


----------

